# Fedora sur Macbook Pro 10.9.5



## LTZKSTMS (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'ai un petit souci.

Je veux installer fedora sur mon mac.

Donc j'ai une USB bootable, refind d'installé, et j'ai partionné mon DD avec l'utilitaire de disque pour avoir une partition linux.

Seulement voilà quand je lance Fedora et son installation, il me demande de choisir un disque, je vois bien le DD de mon mac, mais il m'indique "seulement 128mo d'espace disponible", je ne retrouve pas ma partition linux que j'ai créée au préalable.

Que faire ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

Il te faut reformater les partitions, je pense.
Si tu les as formatées depuis Mac OS X, elles doivent être au format HFS+ (ou ExFAT ou FAT ?).

Donc, en essayant de ne pas te tromper de partition  tu les sélectionnes et indique leur point de montage. L'installation devrait se poursuivre avec le reformatage de ces partitions (c'est comme ça côté Ubuntu, ça doit être similaire côté Fedora).


----------



## LTZKSTMS (20 Octobre 2014)

Mmh j'ai même pas eut le temps d'essayer, je viens d'installer yosemite, et plus de refind ... Je viens de trouver cette aide :http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/150670/install-refind-on-os-x-10-10-yosemite

Mais je ne sais pas quoi faire précisément, c'est quoi cette histoire de --alldrivers ? Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ? Quelle est la procédure à suivre ?

Merci !


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2014)

Une option du script d'installation (on pouvait s'en douter). Regarde l'aide dudit script.

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore essayé rEFInd avec Yosemite (j'ai une petite partition ML (20 GB) dédiée à cet effet).


----------



## LTZKSTMS (21 Octobre 2014)

En effet, c'est prévisible, mais moi j'ai même pas réfléchis, j'ai suivi le script de base que j'ai rentré dans mon terminal, donc là j'ai aucune idée à quel moment ce --alldrivers rentre en ligne de compte, et quelle est la commande exact, tu peux me faire un petit topo quand tu test sur yosemite, parce que le bleu que je suis est un peu perdu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html#extra_installsh

Donc c'est dans cette partie que l'on trouve des infos, je vais tenter de faire quelque chose je te tiens au courant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------

Bon, j'ai tout refais en utilisant la commande --alldrivers, rien à faire ça ne marche pas.

J'ai tapé, une fois dans le bon répertoire, 
	
	



```
./install.sh --alldrivers
```

effectivement il me lance l'installation et je retrouve bien le dossier EFI sur mon disque Macintosh HD, mais je ne sais pas si la commande --alldrivers a été prise en compte ?

Enfin tout ça pour dire que ça marche pas !

Si tu en sait plus de ton côté, merci de me le faire savoir !


----------



## LTZKSTMS (24 Octobre 2014)

Bon j'ai réglé le problème en suivant la procédure du site officiel rEFInd pour yosemite, et tout marche correctement, il reste juste une certaine lenteur au démarrage, à voir ...

http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/yosemite.html

A+


----------

